# Philippines to begin accepting foreigners with investor visas on Nov. 1



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This appears to be for the Businessmen. (Edit)









Philippines to begin accepting foreigners with investor visas on Nov. 1


Foreigners with investor visas will be allowed to enter the Philippines starting on November 1, Malacañang announced on Friday.




www.gmanetwork.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What I don't see and not your fault M.C.A. is this for SIRV or SRRV recipients or something else? The link says little and I'm curious.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

It doesn’t sound, to me, like SRRVs are included. SIRVs, maybe... I guess that depends on what they classify as an investment. We’ve already learned that “long term visa” does not include all long term visas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Conversion to Special Non-Immigrant Visa Under RA 8756

R.A. 8756


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Conversion to Special Non-Immigrant Visa Under RA 8756
> 
> R.A. 8756


That could be it Hey Joe... it's letting the foreign Businessmen back in.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I suppouse they are talking about SIRV. (=Investors Visa)
After researching a week ago I found the mminimum deposit amount finaly, not in info text but at the application form. Much higher than for SRRV (=Retirement Visa)
The SIRV form say minimum 75 000 usd. 
BOTH SIRV and SRRV are allowed to invest the deposits. 

(I want to invest but not as much as 75 000 usd direct  Actualy I'm in negotiations since 2 weeks, but probably it will end up around 20 - 25 000 usd.)


----------



## John Monk (Oct 28, 2020)

$75,000 USD invested. Yikes no thanks thats throwing 75grand in the toilet......... rather have it in a US bank account where its actually safe!

Im sick of waiting to get back in myself but nothing drastic for me. Patience..........

Sucks for those of us who are young and not married/no kids just a GF haha.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

John Monk said:


> $75,000 USD invested. Yikes no thanks thats throwing 75grand in the toilet......... rather have it in a US bank account where its actually safe!
> 
> Im sick of waiting to get back in myself but nothing drastic for me. Patience..........
> 
> Sucks for those of us who are young and not married/no kids just a GF haha.


Welcome to the forum John, and I hope all goes well with your girl friend and yes it might be a long time before we see tourist or SRRV holders outside the country return.


----------



## John Monk (Oct 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum John, and I hope all goes well with your girl friend and yes it might be a long time before we see tourist or SRRV holders outside the country return.


Thanks boss, yea no one has any idea. I hoped for a Christmas opening even with quarantines I have no issue getting tests and a 14day stay at home(hotel) near the GF. Hopefully its not all the way by summer if it is I wont come until winter.


I live in one of the WORST states in the USA for winter I wont say where though and I REALLY didnt want to be here with 15 inches of snow already. I am READY to get back, I knew I should have hunkered down and not flew out in April! Sadly death in the family but by the time I got back it was all handled 

Anyways, hopefully its not a "long" time its already been a long useless lockdown that has done nothing but starve the poor and cause suicides in my eyes, heck relief supplies what relief foods? Barangay I was in saw exactly one donation of 2 kilos rice and 1 can sardines from March to April. My friends family in Cebu city, NEVER got a single one!

Lets pray they open "soon"


----------

